# Pig Shots, Black Iron Stuffed Peppers & More



## Old Dave (Nov 7, 2012)

My good neighbor brought me a bucket of fresh picked jalapeno’s along with some bell peppers a few days ago. I do love fresh peppers of any sort. Now, I needed to do something with them so I came up with this great cook.

This cook was done on my SS Hasty Bake Gourmet cooker over lump charcoal and it came out very good.







These are the ingredients for my Pig Shots or as sometimes called my Pork Shooters. 

Package of the Eckrich Kielbasa
Package of bacon
Block of cream cheese
Box of Sugar Twin Brown Sugar replacement (we are low carbing)
Pork Rub

For the folks that have never made these up, I will show my procedure for putting this great appetizer together. 






Measure your bacon width and then cut your rope sausage pieces about 1/2 to 2/3rd the width of your wrapping bacon.  Next step is to cut your bacon length in half and wrap the sausage pieces and pin with a toothpick so that the extra width leaves a pocket on the top of the meat for the other ingredients. Just like the picture.






Place some cream cheese in that cavity on top of the meat and then some brown sugar.






Last step is to sprinkle on some  of your favorite rub and they are ready for the cooker.






We made up 52 of the jalapeno’s into ABT’s and got them ready for the cooker.

Next step was to prep our low carb Black Iron Stuffed Peppers.






To keep them low carb, we usually use a mix of both hamburger and sausage along with some chopped onions and shredded cheese in the mix. Can’t use any fillers like rice or oats. I top the peppers with my low carb Italian sauce.






To keep my Pig Shots from falling over on the cooking grid, I used a perforated pan under them. We are now prepped and ready for the cooker which had been heating up on the patio. 






I added a couple of wood smoke chunks and loaded the cooker with my treats. 






The Hasty Bake Gourmet out there doing it’s thing.






Later in the cook, the treats were starting to look good. Both my Pig Shots and the ABT’s are being cooked until the bacon is done to my liking. 






The Pig Shots just off the cooker along with some ABT’s.






The ABT’s just off the cooker and plated up.






Pig Shots plated for serving. Don’t them two plates look good?






My Black Iron Stuffed Peppers had to be cooked to about 165 internal because of the fresh meat so they took a few minutes longer. 






To serve, I cut the stuffed bell pepper in half and then plated it up with a small salad and some cheese chunks. 






A very nice low carb lunch.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks mighty tasty. Fine job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbquzz (Nov 7, 2012)

Again ... what army are you feeding? Another great lookin' cook!


----------



## Vermin999 (Nov 7, 2012)

Fantastic looking meal!!!


----------



## cookking (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice! I'll take it all!!!!!


----------

